

Humble Bundle Post Mortem - CrazedGeek
http://blog.pocketwatchgames.com/post/78594124321/humble-bundle-post-mortem-750k-monacos-sold

======
NicoJuicy
Conclusion: people stay loyal to the sales channel.

Not exactly, Humble Bundle and Steam have completely different buy sensitives.

While i buy Humble Bundle, Android Bundle, Weekly Sale, ... I almost never buy
any indie game (never say never) from Steam, cause i use Steam to buy A+
discounted games (> 15%) on the front page once in a month. So i would never
have noticed your game (honoustly).

But i buy a lot of Humble Bundle's that are worth it.

